# Is this a female plant?  pics



## dooby22401 (Jun 11, 2008)

Below are pictures of two plants. Can you tell me if they are female? Thanks.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 11, 2008)

can u take any side shots of the whole plant?... and a couple side, close-ups?


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2008)

....nope... not from those pictures.


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 11, 2008)

either im blind or you havent started flowering. Or you need to take side pics. just below the leaves on the stem. Make sure you have given time to having the kids mature a lil under the flower. here is a guide on this fourm by Mutt. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565


----------



## dooby22401 (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are some side shots.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 11, 2008)

hard to tell from the pics. look around the 4th or fifth node, that is where they usually so first.


----------



## cool87 (Jun 27, 2008)

ya it's a little hard to see it, the last pic seems to be too blurry, like gettinggray said 4th or 5th node, right in the little v shapes 

Look for the big penis and the big boobies 

Just get some focused shots, decent close ups


----------

